# Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day Hayling - Hole Sponsorship



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

Looking for generous forumers to sponsor a hole at Hayling Island for Help For Heroes. Minimum donation £20, but if you want to donate more feel free ! Hopefully we can sponsor all 18 holes which we did last year.

The 1st hole will have a minimum donation of £40. PM me your bids for this hole.

Post on this thread if you would like to sponsor a hole, which one, and how much. Payments can be made directly to the justgiving site in my signature. As you are not receiving anything for your donation, I understand you can claim gift aid (if a tax payer). PM me if you have any queries.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

1. GM Whatsapp group
2. Dolphin Swim School
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12.
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14.
15.
16. GM Mods Philthefragger
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2022)

No hole sponsors ? All sponsors will be looked on favourably when I allocate starting tees !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2022)

richart said:



			No hole sponsors ? All sponsors will be looked on favourably when I allocate starting tees !!
		
Click to expand...

Rich - we will sponser the first again , will let you know the amount when they all cough up


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rich - we will sponser the first again , will let you know the amount when they all cough up
		
Click to expand...

That is great Phil.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm having one, just awaiting pay day.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			I'm having one, just awaiting pay day.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. Choose a hole now f-t. No rush for monies.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 23, 2022)

I'll sponsor the 11th. Will send the money near payday if that's okay 👍🏻


----------



## Bratty (Sep 23, 2022)

I'll sponsor the 13th, Rich. Money to be transferred tomorrow. Bratty's Collagen Clinic.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2022)

Hole #9 please.


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll sponsor the 13th, Rich. Money to be transferred tomorrow. Bratty's Collagen Clinic.
		
Click to expand...

Just put a sink plunger on the tee


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2022)

Hole 8- 
Pink tee appreciation society.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll sponsor the 13th, Rich. Money to be transferred tomorrow. Bratty's Collagen Clinic.
		
Click to expand...


I’m glad I read that twice…..


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Hole 8- 
Pink tee appreciation society.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone should have to use a pink tee on that hole or put £1 in the pot


----------



## Bratty (Sep 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Everyone should have to use a pink tee on that hole or put £1 in the pot
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is a great idea. I'll make sure I bring a pound! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yeah, this is a great idea. I'll make sure I bring a pound! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Everyone should have to use a pink tee on that hole or put £1 in the pot
		
Click to expand...

100% @richart - can we make this happen please.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			100% @richart - can we make this happen please.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's a par 3....


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hopefully it's a par 3....

Click to expand...

So fraggles can hit his 15w with a pink castle?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			So fraggles can hit his 15w with a pink castle?
		
Click to expand...

About time he put a sky mark on it...


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			100% @richart - can we make this happen please.
		
Click to expand...

 Could link this to penalty for driving through fairway. It is only about 200 yards to the run out, unless you go for the green at around 330.  Eek 😬 

 Can you hit long iron/ hybrid off a pink tee ? 🤭


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 25, 2022)

richart said:



			Could link this to penalty for driving through fairway. It is only about 200 yards to the run out, unless you go for the green at around 330.  Eek 😬 

 Can you hit long iron/ hybrid off a pink tee ? 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Pink another suitable hole sir. 😂😂


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hopefully it's a par 3....

Click to expand...

A short par 4 where driver can be too long and put you on some large dunes.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2022)

paid, enjoy the day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2022)

Rich, I’ll sponsor a hole on behalf of the Friendly Neighbourhood Mod Team

Choose one 👍


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich, I’ll sponsor a hole on behalf of the Friendly Neighbourhood Mod Team

Choose one 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’m going swear like a trooper and mention brexit on that tee


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m going swear like a trooper and mention brexit on that tee
		
Click to expand...

I'll teach sailors new words on that tee!


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			paid, enjoy the day
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m going swear like a trooper and mention brexit on that tee
		
Click to expand...

As someone who, a very long time ago, was a trooper, for proper effect it needs to be heard all over the course. Half hearted mumbling don't count.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			As someone who, a very long time ago, was a trooper, for proper effect it needs to be heard all over the course. Half hearted mumbling don't count.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I promise you'll hear me. Smiffy thought I was going to get us kicked off St. Mellion!! 🤣


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 30, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, I promise you'll hear me. Smiffy thought I was going to get us kicked off St. Mellion!! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That was you, noisy tourists coming to the West Country, should be banned.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			That was you, noisy tourists coming to the West Country, should be banned. 

Click to expand...

I was!!!


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 1, 2022)

Paid. Will have a think about what I want it to say


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2022)

Still quite a few holes that need a sponsor. Last year we managed to sponsor every hole, so would be nice to get close again.

If you have kindly sponsored a hole, could you pm me with any message you would like to include. Keep it clean please !

Payments to be made directly to the justgiving site in my signature.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Paid. Will have a think about what I want it to say
		
Click to expand...

OOB stakes are a myth.. Just follow the cut of the grass...


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2022)

Paid, Rich.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2022)

I'll take the 10th if it's still available.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2022)

1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School £30
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4.
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. pokerjoke £25
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8.
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12.
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14.
15.
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*



Many thanks for the support. Still a few holes left.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 6, 2022)

Payment should be with you shortly, just sent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			OOB stakes are a myth.. Just follow the cut of the grass...

Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 9, 2022)

Dosh for The Mod Hole sent


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2022)

Could sponsors please advise me of any wording they would like on their sponsors board if they have not alreday done so. Need wording asap.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 10, 2022)

richart said:



			Could sponsors please advise me of any wording they would like on their sponsors board if they have not alreday done so. Need wording asap.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with 'Par is overrated, triple bogey is where it's at'.

Not my best, but there you go 😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 11, 2022)

I will do £25 for hole 6 please 
Will pay cash on the day
Message 
A good game amongst friends


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2022)

1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School *Paid £30*
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4. Mikejohnchapman RNLI Paid £30
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. Pokerjoke *Cash £25*
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8.
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12.
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14.
15. Lee Yates Accountancy
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*



Many thanks for the support. Still a few holes left.


*  Still not too late to sponsor one of the 3 outstanding holes.   *


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School *Paid £30*
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4.
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. Pokerjoke *Cash £25*
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8.
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12.
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14.
15.
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*



Many thanks for the support. Still a few holes left.


*  Still not too late to sponsor one of the 5 outstanding holes.   *

Click to expand...

Richard, I will sponsor the 4th on behalf of the RNLI - money paid.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School *Paid £30*
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4. MikejohnChapman RNLI *Paid £30*
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. Pokerjoke *Cash £25*
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8. BrianM *Paid £30*
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12. Blue in Munich *Paid £25*
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14. Lee Yates Accountancy *Paid £30*
15. Lee Yates Accountancy *Pais £30*
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*

* All holes now sponsored. Fantastic support  *


----------



## DaveR (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



richart said: 

1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School *Paid £30*
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4. MikejohnChapman RNLI *Paid £30*
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. Pokerjoke *Cash £25*
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8.
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12.
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14. Lee Yates Accountancy
15. Lee Yates Accountancy
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*



Many thanks for the support. Still a few holes left.


*  Still not too late to sponsor one of the 2 outstanding holes.   *

Click to expand...

8th is a par 4 that has been aced in the past, 12th is the toughest hole on the course. Good holes to sponsor.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2022)

Last chance to sponsor either the 8th or 12th. Minimum £20 per hole.

12th is the best hole on the course in my opinion.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 16, 2022)

I love that an accountancy sponsor is last to pay! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

@richart, you've got a PM.


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I love that an accountancy sponsor is last to pay! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

 He does have a reputation, but I know where he lives.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

richart said:



			He does have a reputation, but I know where he lives.
		
Click to expand...

He’s in my group, I’m sure between us we can turn him upside down and shake his pockets….. if necessary, just sayin 😎


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He’s in my group, I’m sure between us we can turn him upside down and shake his pockets….. if necessary, just sayin 😎
		
Click to expand...

To be fair he has probably donated more money to the cause than anyone else playing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

richart said:



			To be fair he has probably donated more money to the cause than anyone else playing.
		
Click to expand...

Ok let him off then 👍


----------



## BrianM (Oct 16, 2022)

I’ll give you £25 for your last hole to give you a full house, PM your details and I’ll do a bank transfer 👍🏻


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2022)

That is great Brian. Just pay on the justgiving site in my signature. Do you want any special meesage ?

Rich


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2022)

richart said:



			1. GM Whatsapp group *Paid £95*
2. Dolphin Swim School *Paid £30*
3. Old Skier (3rd Royal Tank Regiment) *Paid £40*
4. MikejohnChapman RNLI *Paid £30*
5. DRW  *Paid £25*
6. Pokerjoke *Cash £25*
7. Hit it long *Paid £25*
8. BrianM *Paid £30*
9. Full-Throttle *Paid £30*
10. Crow *Paid £25*
11. DeanoMK *Paid £25*
12. Blue in Munich *Paid £25*
13. Bratty’s Collagen Clinic *Paid £30*
14. Lee Yates Accountancy *Paid £30*
15. Lee Yates Accountancy *Paid £30*
16. GM Mods Philthefragger *Paid £30*
17. Oddsocks Pink tee appreciation society *Paid £25*
18. Pauldj42 *Paid £25*


19. Golf Monthly Top 100 Reviewers *£40 Paid*


Click to expand...

Brilliant support from all the hole sponsors. Makes the day even more worthwhile when you get such support from such a wide range of forumers and friends.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Those staying at Havant use the postcode PO9 1RE; the other one directs you to the other side of the industrial estate.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2022)

£30 with gift aid paid Rich.
Hope you’s all have a cracking day 👍🏻⛳️⛳️


----------

